# Water ... but I want some flavour



## ladyengineer (Mar 2, 2018)

I am trying to drink more water, rather than calorie free carbonated drinks, but let’s face it it gets boring. I want to add some cordial to add flavour but without adding sugar. I would like some guidance on what low sugar options there are. What is a sensible option? Is “no added sugar” sufficient?

L


----------



## trophywench (Mar 2, 2018)

No - you still have to check the label for carb content - eg no added sugar orange squash - theres a lot of carbs in the orange on its own before you think of making it sweeter with sugar.  NAS Blackcurrant - almost always has added apple which is sweeter than the currants and therefore makes it have more carbs.

We drink a fair bit of Tesco's OB flavoured, sparkling water.  Admittedly it isn't Nil carb but is very low but there again some has more artificial sweetener than others, and some people hate ingesting artificial sweeteners.

Read the labels and pick the one you fancy that you think will have the least effect on your BG.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello L ~ I see you've been a member for a long time so its good to see you posting again.

To take the monotony out of drinking water, I drink Asda's own brand Lime Cordial with no added sugar,
For each 100mls there are 0.05g carbs of which there are 0.5 sugars.
I only add a dash of cordial to water just to give it a little 'flavour'

I also drink Asda's own Cherries & Berries Squash with no added sugar.
For each 100mls there are 0.6g carbs of which there are 0.5g sugars.
Again I only use a dash of this as the Squash itself can taste quite sweet.

If you bought either/or both of these two products I would suggest you test before and after to see if you can tolerate them. They have zero impact on my bgs but as you know what suits one doesn't always suit another.
Hope this is helpful.
WL


----------



## Amigo (Mar 2, 2018)

Greggs surprisingly do some lovely flavoured soda and waters. Well worth trying. The no sugar raspberry lemonade is very nice.

https://www.greggs.co.uk/balanced-choice/strawberry-water


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 3, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Greggs surprisingly do some lovely flavoured soda and waters. Well worth trying. The no sugar raspberry lemonade is very nice.
> 
> https://www.greggs.co.uk/balanced-choice/strawberry-water


I don't believe this lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 3, 2018)

A threat to National Security lol Wonderful


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> A threat to National Security lol Wonderful


Crazy crazy world!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 4, 2018)

I came across something called Vitamin Water when on holiday in Canada and I've subsequently seen a few flavours in the supermarkets in the UK - https://www.vitaminwater.com/vitaminwater-zero/

It's a bit pricey though.  I also occasionally drink zero sugar fruit shoots (larger sizes) and ribena light.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 4, 2018)

Mark T said:


> I came across something called Vitamin Water when on holiday in Canada and I've subsequently seen a few flavours in the supermarkets in the UK - [https://www.vitaminwater.com/vitaminwater-zero/]
> 
> It's a bit pricey though.  I also occasionally drink zero sugar fruit shoots (larger sizes) and ribena light.


I can't open the link Mark T ~ message says can't find page!!


----------



## Mark T (Mar 4, 2018)

That should fix it!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 4, 2018)

It did, thanks. Will have a more thorough read later.


----------



## zuludog (Mar 10, 2018)

Get a jug or bottle of 1 to 2l capacity. Make up some flavoured water with that and a squirt of lemon or lime juice - either the real thing or plastic. keep it in the fridge and drink as required

Russian/lemon tea, either hot or cold

Add 1/2 a glass of red or white wine to the jugful of water


----------



## Sally W (Mar 17, 2018)

I like ‘Stur’ drinks. Orange and Mango is my favourite
 Largely because I avoid artificial sweeteners and this brand has only stevia. It’s only available on their website or amazon though.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 17, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Greggs surprisingly do some lovely flavoured soda and waters. Well worth trying. The no sugar raspberry lemonade is very nice.
> 
> https://www.greggs.co.uk/balanced-choice/strawberry-water


You need to come home Vince!


----------



## Gimli (Sep 2, 2018)

A fresh lemon squeezed in a ltr of water is fab


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 2, 2018)

I have a bottle of pure Lemon in fridge & drink it straight from the bottle every morning. Is nice


----------



## Mark T (Sep 2, 2018)

I spotted recently that Volvic do a range of sugar free flavoured waters now as well.  I've tried the Apple which is quite nice.


----------



## Karsten (Jan 5, 2019)

i use lemon or lime juice.. cheap from asda lidl etc.
4 long squirts in a 500ml bottle.
drink it when driving to work before food etc..

I also buy cheap soluble vitamin tablets and put one in a 500ml bottle. (sometimes with 1/2 a disprill tablet)
Lidl Aldi sell them cheap..   I alternate VIT C and VIT B every other day.
They give water flavour.. not bad when you get used to the taste.
prefer the berry flavoured ones.  Found one with passion fruit flavour once.

I make a fibre shake out of 5g inulin, 5 gram diet whey, 5-7 g psyllium husk powder..  stops me eating mid day and I drink water instead.. 
lost a stone over 6 months like that.
Mix it in Lloyd Grossman jar, add some water and a little sugar free vimto drink immediately or it turns to glue..drink water after.
only 30 kcal.s and easy way to miss a meal.
inulin is food for gut (FOS) psyllium is pure fibre.. Diet whey starts digestion and produces Ghrelin telling your brain you've eaten. Also contains essential vitamins.


----------

